# Dabbling with the Dark Side.



## Ron Mc (Mar 28, 2006)

I spent some time the last couple days deep in the realms of the dark side.

Black SteelWood / Black Dyed Curly Maple.










As always comments, concerns or gripes are welcome.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 28, 2006)

Now that I like [] Great job Ron !


----------



## OSCAR15 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ron...Awesome work.....curious about how you did the laminations...It appears that you cut the pieces on an oblique angle. Is it CA holding the lamination together? In any case, it is a beautiful pen indeed....
OSCAR


----------



## gerryr (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice work, Ron, although I would have expected the curly maple to look darker.


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 28, 2006)

Oscar,
The pieces are all cut at 45 degree angles. One thing to remember is that when I create a blank like this I drill first then cut. This way the holes in each piece are at a 45 degree as well. Yes I use Med CA for all my glue ups.

Gerry,
I have found that the Black Dyed Curly Maple has a grey color to it. Actually this is why I used it to contrast the black of the Black SteelWood.

One note that I didn't mention is because of the way I build the blanks the curl in the maple actually travels around the pen from one segment to the next. Thus you don't loos the beautiful curl.[]


----------



## btboone (Mar 28, 2006)

!


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice job, as always.


----------



## dfurlano (Mar 28, 2006)

Great looking pen!


----------



## Bob A (Mar 28, 2006)

Sharp pen!  I like this one the best.


----------



## ashaw (Mar 28, 2006)

Great Job.  What else can I say.


----------



## chitswood (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, how much are you selling that for[:0]


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 28, 2006)

Tres cool, Ron!!![^]


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ron, I have to agree with everyone else, A great looking pen.

jim


----------



## tipusnr (Mar 28, 2006)

Luke, I am your rollerball![}]Noooooo![:0]


----------



## airrat (Mar 29, 2006)

Looking good Ron.  Nice color


----------



## Dario (Mar 29, 2006)

I love it....possibly my favorite so far.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Mar 29, 2006)

That is really stunning Ron, definately my kind of pen.


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ron,
Yowza, that's sweeeeeet!!!  I've never heard of anyone dyeing curly maple black.  What a neat concept.  I'm just getting into dyes myself, but haven't been able to get the dye through the wood, so I have to have them stabilized too.  Was that professionally dyed, or did you do it yourself?
Rob


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 29, 2006)

Outstanding! With equally outstanding effect. The grain of the maple come through in a very exciting manner. I believe chatoyance is even coming through in the photo. You have set a new standard.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 29, 2006)

The curly maple looks almost translucent - excellent contrast and great effect!


----------



## SteveRoberts (Mar 29, 2006)

I also think this is amongst your best, the color combo in particular.


----------



## Charles (Mar 30, 2006)

Beautiful Pen!!! Great as usual.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 30, 2006)

Ron, I am not a fan of a lot of the laminations and therefore do not comment on them, BUT this one is FANTASTIC. This is my favorite segmented pen bar none![]

Great job.

Ryan


----------



## pete00 (Mar 30, 2006)

very nice..... i cant keep up with all the nice stuff being posted..


----------



## jdavis (Mar 30, 2006)

great job as usual


----------



## Ravenbsp (Mar 30, 2006)

Beautiful.  You've done a great and very tasteful job in choosing materials and a design that mesh beautifully.  There is no need to mention that the worksmanship is masterful, the photo says all that needs to be said!


----------



## L32 (Mar 30, 2006)

The combination is astounding. Truely a breathtaking pen[]
PS I got blanks you sent me today, mail sent, Thanks for the checkerboard blanks.


----------



## knottyharry (Mar 30, 2006)

Super looking pen.
Harry


----------



## DocStram (Apr 1, 2006)

It has this sort of sophistication about it, doesn't it?


----------



## atvrules1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow Ron, another great pen.  Glad somebody can do something like that.


----------

